# Member of the Month - February 2015.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Member of the Month - February 2015.







For February this year, the MotM Award is presented to @Wookiepelt!
Let's see what he has to say about himself :good:

Real name: Chuon-Szen Ong or simply Szen (pronounced as "Zen")

Heresy Online user name: Wookiepelt

Main Army: Space Wolves

Location: London, United Kingdom

Personal Website: None for now...

What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army?
Well, it has to fit the theme/idea/concept I have in my mind. Obviously with my main army, they are Space Vikings so what's there not to like? Also most of my vehicles would get some for of conversion or modification on it... that's the tinkerer in me to fiddle with things!

What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby?
The thrill of completing the model, be it painting it or doing a conversion... especially doing conversions. I like having models that stand out from the rest and usually I then asked how I did it, like the Halo-styled Attack Bike which then simply point them to the tutorial I created over here on Heresy Online! :grin:

Do you play for fun or victory?
Always for fun! If I win games, it's a bonus. The main draw to it all is to simply mess around with fellow gamers, exchanging ideas, tactics, gossips... lol

What is your all time favourite Game System?
I guess it will have to be 40k.

What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby?
Anything that draws like-minded people together, especially gamers, is in my mind always a good thing in general, except for when you meet those "Win At All Cost" (WAAC) players... then it becomes unpleasant as it spoils the whole purpose of the hobby, having an environment for EVERYONE to have fun and socialise!

What are your plans for the future?
I want to build and paint (to a decent standard) a full Great Company of my space puppies!!!

What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of?
The Good The Bad The Bromley and Warboar Wargaming (who now hosts our TGTBTB club)

Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table? 

Eldar... really hate the Wave Serpent Spam!!!

What do you do when you're not online?
Tinkering with stuff, casting more resin bases and other bits 'n' bobs... really need to get motivated to do more painting though!

Favourite sports team?
None really...

What armies do you play?
Space Wolves Allied detachments from Astra Militarum (Imperial Guard), Legion of the Damned & Inquisition, Necrons, Adepta Sororitas (Sisters of Battle).

Which system do you prefer and why?
40k over WHFB simply because I don't like horde armies. If I were to start a Fantasy Army though, I'd definitely do a Dwarfs army.

How long have you been playing GW games?
Started in the mid-80's, stopped in the early 90's when I went into the army for 2.5 years, then to Uni for 8 years, then started working... only got back again in 2013 when the daughter (BlindRedFury) got interested and joined her school Warhammer Club.

What's your favourite movie, book and song?
Favourite movie - The Last Starfighter
Favourite book - Magician (Riftwar Saga - Book 1) by Raymond E. Feist
Favourite song - Take On Me by a-Ha

Occupation?
Chartered Mechanical Engineer by profession, but currently the Technical Director (Engineering) at an Oil & Gas Engineering Consultancy based in London but dealing with subsea development programs around the world (Europe, US & Canada, West Africa, Brazil, South East Asia, China & Australia). Yes, I do get a around a fair bit...

Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc)
Here are a few snapshots of me out and about...

Me back in 92' with my Team Six mates.









Overseeing a subsea installation offshore Ghana (that's me in the blue coveralls)









Me pushing the daughter (BlindRedFury) on for her first full mile run. 









What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?
Having been classed as a "lost cause" in school, then going on to gaining a 1st Class Honours Degree in 18 months followed by a PhD in Mechanical Engineering, both at UCL (University College London). Guess I proved them wrong! Ha!

How did you come up with your username?
Pelt of a Wookie... Wookiepelt! A Star Wars/Space Wolves combi thingy. Thought it was cool at the time and I guess it stuck!

How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?
It was one of the friendlier site around when I got back into 40k back in 2013 after a 20 year hiatus!

You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them?
1. My Swiss Army Knife
2. A good sturdy poncho
3. Heavy-duty hand fishing line

Other Usernames we may know you by?
Szennyboy (was my handle at Nikonians - yes, I'm into photography as well)

If you could change something about heresy what would it be?
More clarity on the Alpha Legion... I know, a bit of an oxymoron there!!! lol

Favourite mini of any range ever?(pic if possible.)
Even though I don't play Fantasy, I really like the Empire's Karl Franz on Deathclaw










What was the first ever model you bought or were given?
Airfix Messerschmitt Me262-2a “Sturmvogel” when I was like 8 years old... WOW!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Well earned, congrats mate! :good:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Wookie!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Wookie!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't think i've come across you yet Wookiepelt, 
I shall now of course be stalking your posts (probably just your posts anyway),
Congratulations!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Wooo big grats man - Well earned! :victory:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well done Wookey, the winner buys the drinks!!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it's a real honour especially coming for all of you here! 

Bartender... :grin: Drinks all round... :drinks:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Congrats! Good on ya'!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Congrats! Good on ya'!





Uveron said:


> Congrats!


Thanks guys!


----------

